# Landscaping Books



## PBMan (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm a novice when it comes to landscaping but I like to think I'm very creative. Landscaping is a bit different from playing with Lego's, however. Does anyone know of excellent Landscaping books that would help me in my endeavors? Ideally, one with lot of pictures (not for my ignorance but so I can see what looks good).
I live in coastal South Carolina so books for the Seattle area probably won't help much.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 2, 2001)

Drive around,take a look at all the landscaping in your area.You will get an idea of what plants are being used,etc, the design is the easy part.Take pictures,draw diagrams etc. It's what I do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Garden Visions (Nov 10, 2001)

*Book finding*

If you have a local college with a good Horticultural program you can find some great books in their book store, local arboretums, also county cooperative extension service.

John 
Garden Visions Nursery


----------

